# Finished paused shows/movies are still showing in "Paused" list



## PR44 (12 mo ago)

About a month or so ago movies that I finished watch but want to keep are still showing up in the "Paused" list. Previously, when I would watch them to the end and click "keep for later" (or whatever the option other than Delete is) it would remove the show/movie from the paused list and keep it in the movies list.

Does anybody else have this issue and if so, what is the resolution?


----------



## PR44 (12 mo ago)

Are others not having this issue? Tivo support made it sound like it was wide spread and a fix would come out via software update.


----------



## DebbieZ1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am. I have a Roamio Pro and everything I watch but don’t want to delete stays in the paused folder. Looking for a solution too. Anyone???


----------

